# Little log cabin



## mike554 (Jun 9, 2012)

Pictures of the log cabin my wife and I built in Md in 1998. It is only 16'x16'. I used logs from the property that I manually hauled to the building site on a little two wheeled cart.
I raised all the logs with a come along attached to a cable stretched between two trees. I used sand from the property to mix with lime and mortar for the chinking. The chinking has held up quite well. I think we only had about $5000.00 in it when we sold the property. I got these pictures from a realtors site, the current owner is selling it.

www.mktimberworks.com


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

That is really Sweet! Wait until Angie sees it. Looks like that rubber Dura stuff for the roofing. Our cabin is chinked with something like that, then on the inside 1/4 of a tiny log split is covering the chinking. Would you build another one and what do you think it would cost now?


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

That is awesome!


----------



## logbuilder (Jan 31, 2006)

Excellent work!


----------



## HuskyBoris (Feb 14, 2013)

thats cool,,I could live there full time


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Looks great, where is it located in MD.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

That looks great. It would ne very hard for me to part with that if I had built it.


----------



## mike554 (Jun 9, 2012)

It's located in Tyaskin,Md. Since I've built that I've discovered timber framing.
We have built two timber frames for ourselves. Once you have lived in a timber frame wrapped with sips you will never want to go back to living in a log home.
I still like the look of Appalachian style log houses though. Thanks for all the comments. 

www.mktimberworks.com


----------



## logbuilder (Jan 31, 2006)

I live in a log house. Swedish cope. I have to agree with you about a well insulated, well sealed outer shell. I know I have air leakage. When I find a leak, I fix it.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

I could never let go of it. Good work. Fun pictures.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

That's in Wicomico Cty, not too far from where I grew up in Sussex County, DE.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Where are your timber frames in that same general area........


----------



## mike554 (Jun 9, 2012)

We have two in Salisbury and a barn in Milford, De. We also did one and shipped to Mt. and went out there to put it up. We moved to the mountains of NC after that and have since sent one to Mi, Indiana, Va and here in NC. The one we are working on now goes to Ohio and then the next one goes to Texas. We sure get to see the country.


----------



## Pokletu (Aug 7, 2013)

Hey Mike,

I have already come to the conclusion you posted, that a sip-wrapped timberframe is the best of the best...

I'm trying to do all of this without a loan if possible, so looking at possible strategies:
If I erected your timberframe on my land, and then had to save money up again for maybe a year or so--- would it rot away/ be badly damaged before I could come back to it?

Is there another strategy that could be employed(wrapping them, or something)?


----------



## mike554 (Jun 9, 2012)

Pokletu: It wouldn't rot in that short of time but it wouldn't be good for it to sit uncovered for that long. Even if you just decked over the roof with t&g boards and put Titanium paper over that it would help keep it dry. Our first timber frame that we built for ourselves sat in the weather for quite a few months before I was able to get it covered. The timbers just got greyed from the sun. I applaud you for not wanting to go into debt, everyone should think that way. It would put the bankers out of business.


----------



## logbuilder (Jan 31, 2006)

Up here in the pacific northwest, if logs are left to the elements during the wet season, you till get mold. There are biocides you can apply to help prevent this.


----------



## Pokletu (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks, Logbuilder.

Are you able to treat your timbers in biocides, Mike? How hard or common is it to use them? Will it make the house toxic, once closed in?


----------



## raedean52 (May 14, 2014)

this is beautiful.i would love to live in a log cabin like this.what a great job u did.:grin:


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I have a chinking question , what recipe did you use for your lime + mortar + sand chinking


----------



## mike554 (Jun 9, 2012)

It's been so long I can't remember the ratio I used. I know I got it from Charles McRavens book.


----------



## logbuilder (Jan 31, 2006)

Mortar mix from the hardware store works fine. Just mix it a little dryer. I like to put galvanized nails bent into the gap before the chinking. it holds the mortar in place.


----------



## mike554 (Jun 9, 2012)

I used hardware cloth between the logs.

www.mktimberworks.com


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

thanks we are looking at building a log cabin bunk house at scout camp we have most of the major things covered like location , trees , transport , now I am working out the design and details , trying to do it all on a very tight budget procuring as many materials as we can for free or cheap


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

Oh wow! That's gorgeous.


----------



## Firestarter12 (May 16, 2014)

I got a pre cut kit from Jamaica Cottage Shop in Vermont after I purchased a lot of land there. Real classy.


----------



## blufford (Nov 23, 2004)

Firestarter12 said:


> I got a pre cut kit from Jamaica Cottage Shop in Vermont after I purchased a lot of land there. Real classy.


I like the log stairs.


----------

